# Monitor Mesh



## Smittiferous (Dec 13, 2016)

Legend has it summer is now here, although Melbourne weather is lacking conviction.

Nonetheless, I think it's time for some of the bigger beasts to leave the comfy confines of their insulated wooden boxes, and finally experience some real sunshine (sacrifices to the sun gods will be made) and fresh air.

Having never housed any reptiles outside before, I'm not really sure what gauge of mesh would be sufficient, without stretching the pre-christmas shoestring budget too far. Currently looking at 25mm square mesh with 1.2mm thick wires, with my typical over-engineered approach to structural design (studs and noggins aplenty to fix the mesh to).

Species to be housed are yearling gouldii and gouldii flavirufus, and a pair of adult mertens. Given that there won't be excessively long spans of unsupported mesh (estimated max span of 900mm in each direction without support), I personally think this mesh should be ok with its flexibility, and I'm fairly optimistic in its ability to withstand several KG of burly mertens hanging off it without the mesh tearing, but it can't hurt to ask the question:

25x25x1.2mm mesh. Strong enough, or go thicker?


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 13, 2016)

Like you Smitti I am the king of overkill, lol. We bought 50 x50mm mesh 3 gauge. Got a good price from a Chinese steel merchant, about $18 a panel I think. Gave it a lot of thought too about the smaller stuff. 1200 x 2000 each panel.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 13, 2016)

Thicker is probably better if you can - thin wire can cut toes, and shave noses like a cheese grater if they persist in trying to escape. Terrible to come home and find your lizard/s with a bloodied face or damaged feet.

Jamie


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'll have a hunt around to see what's available locally.

@pinefamily what does no. 3 work out to in mm? I have a phobia of anything other than metric.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2016)

Sorry Smitti, I was working off the note on my phone that I kept for future purchases. I looked up his ad on Gumtree, and it is 3mm.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2016)

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melt...g-welded-fab-panels-wire-cage-wire/1096643314

This looks looks like the same thing we bought. Ask about a bulk discount.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 14, 2016)

Just a point worth considering too - not sure how big your Gould's & flavis are as yearlings, I'm sure it depends on how much they're fed, but these guys are true escape artists and can squeeze through quite small mesh sizes. As a kid I lost a couple of Gould's by placing them in enclosures with mesh I was certain they couldn't squeeze through. If their head and neck can pass through the mesh, they can fold back their front legs, press them into the body and wriggle through anything big enough to accommodate the head & neck. 50mm mesh may be a bit too big for year-olds, unless they have attained a good size.

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2016)

I originally bought the mesh to house two adult Mertens, but never went ahead with the project, due to a move to the country.
Our 2 flavis probably could squeeze through at the moment, but they are currently housed in a temporary outdoor enclosure with smaller mesh. This will give me time to build the bigger enclosure with the 50mm mesh.


----------



## eipper (Dec 14, 2016)

25 X 25 X 1.6 mm weld mesh. 

Smaller gauge is pushing it. 

Some tips- go to a steel merchant rather than bunnings.

Build the cage to the size of the wire panel to minimize waste. 

Paint wire with a black undercoat/ primer to improve visability and uv penetration.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 14, 2016)

@pinefamily cheers for that! Will have to look closer to home as rockbank is way over the other side of town.

@pythoninfinite both sandy and flavis would poke their heads through 50mm mesh easily. The Mertens could but good luck getting the rest of him to squeeze through afterwards...

Goulds a month ago for reference, flavi is same age but a bit slighter:



@eipper cheers for that! I tend to think in multiples of 600mm when planning stuff, makes it easier as you can usually buy material in those sizes anyway. Looking like it'll be 2.4 x 1.8 at 1.8 high, I need to cram a 1500x1500 spa bath in there hence the odd depth.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice gouldy!

Jamie


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 14, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Nice gouldy!
> 
> Jamie


He really isn't. He hasn't a single kind word to say to me


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm pretty sure your Mertens wouldn't fit through that size mesh either, lol.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 14, 2016)

The place i "work" at smitti sells galv weld mesh in sheet sizes of 3000x2400 or 2400x1200 and a thickness of either 3.15 or 2.5mm wire.. i am confident that your monitors over 600ml in length wouldn't be able to sqeeze through the opening.... keep em fat and alls good





Here is numnuts sticking his head through the apature i mentioned and he can't get his front legs through the holes... *(is a yellow spotted monitor and approx 650mm in length.. nothing too big about him at all) 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------

